# Epoxy resin ?



## Wizard (8 Jul 2015)

OK iv been searching Google like a mad man for answers but can't seem to find any 

Epoxy resin to seal handmade objects
Is any and all epoxy good once fully cured ? Or just specific makes?
I work in a resin shop and we have ivc's full of epoxy resin (GRP rated slow setting stuff) iv seen a lot about west systems but the £40 price tag is a bit steep when I got free stuff at work ....can't seem to find specific data on the stuff we use once cured but I got a list of harmful ingredients...and a big Danger to aquatic life sticker.... interesting thing is once cured according to the environmental data sheet its classed as "inert" ....sooo I'm thinking let it cure fully then soak for a week just in case ?
We use the epoxy for flooring for bridges ect


----------



## ian_m (8 Jul 2015)

People make fibre glass fish tanks using all sorts of resins and you never hear of fish issues once resin has cured.


----------



## Wizard (8 Jul 2015)

Iv managed to dig up some safety data sheets on the west systems and things are looking good , similar chemical makups so might be worth giving it a go and see the results


----------



## zozo (9 Jul 2015)

Yes once it is fully cured it shouldnt be toxic anymore, i had the same questions using it in a terrarium setup to treat a piece of wood i couldn't make stop growing fungus..
But there are epoxies that are not suitable (not food graded).. i do not know if the coding system in the UK differs from the rest of Europa but if you go for E45T Epoxy-System this is completely terrarium and aquarium safe  Its a low viscosity 2 component system which is very easy to handle as hardware coating.. Takes 7 days in moderate room temperature to fully cure.

The only down side is it will have a lot of shine in it, but this will slowly get a bit duller in time but takes a while to get a natural patina back. Like a piece of wood will shine like a billart cue for a few months which takes the natural look away. Under water this only could be more conspicious. Depending on what your making you could let it cure a bit, an hour maybe, and sprinkle some colored sand over it to cammouflage the shine.

For the rest it works perfect..


----------



## zozo (9 Jul 2015)

I guess in the UK the coding is different can't find it. But search the terrarium forums, these guys use it the most, they should know.  I know there are certain resins wich keep leaching stuff and keep smelling, it maybe in the used hardener. That's what i learned from the Terrarium community. It must be found in the UK as well.

In case i used this one from germany.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Epoxidharz-T...=LH_DefaultDomain_77&var=&hash=item2a4a660045

Don't know the shipping costs to the UK but he offers world wide shipment.
E45T is low viscosity (thin jelly)
E45TM is High viscosity (thik jelly)


----------



## Wizard (9 Jul 2015)

We use a GRP epoxy resin epilox and cure cetapox as far as I can find out its completely inurt after its fully cured , we use it for anti slip flooring that can be used semi  submerged (if its fully submerged then how can you walk on it? Lol ) so that leads me to beleive that given 7 days it should be fully aquatic safe , it fully cures in 48 hours and the smell stops after 12 ..... It's a bit of a dilema ....but as far as I'm aware and as far as I can find out through research its only the epoxy resins with the strong chemical resistance and additives that would be harmful when submerged

Only way to find out for sure is to give it a go I suppose :-/


----------



## Wizard (9 Jul 2015)

Only thing I'm coating is some polystyrene that has acrylic paint , making it firmer and less likely for the paint to peel off . but could use it for future projects


----------



## zozo (9 Jul 2015)

I know the dilema  been there done that.. And i had the thing it was 3 x as expensive in my own country and only found 1 distributor of the brand Wilsor saying it's absolutely aquarium safe but still was to expensive with small batches. All others where only industrial distributors. So i went to the neighbours and searched the terrarium communities for the products that already was used and prooved. Ended up with 400 grams of the above product from Germany of which i only used half on 2 different projects. and i was ready with € 15 which would have cost me € 50 in my own country. Also note and can't be kept on the shelf for ever, it has an expiration date some have a year others 3 years. So don't buy to much.


----------



## Wizard (9 Jul 2015)

I don't plan to buy any  seen some of the prices and thought nahh lol , given the stuff from work a try , just got to let it dry


----------



## zozo (9 Jul 2015)

Succes! Sometimes you got ot take your changes..


----------

